# Squirting question



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

I am definitely not frustrated with our sex life, but I'm always trying to improve, and after reading and being here, I have a question that maybe someone can answer about squirting.

In another thread, I left no doubt how much I love giving my wife oral sex. However; she cannot orgasm passively. She has to take control to build herself the last part of the way to orgasm, and I've described how she does that. I actually love for her to do that, but she can't do that with oral sex.

However; when I perform oral sex on her, there are times when she will stop me, or move my attention to another part of her telling me I'm going to make her pee. I've never questioned that, but after reading a bit recently, I'm beginning to wonder if that may be her beginning to build to a squirting orgasm. She's never squirted before, so neither of us would know how to recognize that.

She's never told me it was unpleasant, so I don't know if she is just afraid of making a mess, or if it was unpleasant - I'll explore this question with her. I want to suggest to her that we move somewhere where she is not afraid of making a mess and just go with it and see what happens.

What do you think? Might she be building to a squirting orgasm? Or are there things that I could be doing to her that really just make her feel like she needs to pee?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

It sounds like she might be ready to squirt, especially if she urinated before you had sex. You could try making sure some towels are available, but you might want to discuss it in advance.

My GF was able to squirt on her own before she met me, but never with a partner. It's a real mental thing to let go enough to do that. She had to consciously relax and let it happen. Now though, I think I could make her squirt even if she didn't want to.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## duchesspink (Jan 28, 2012)

I still don't really believe that there is such a thing as squirting. I've moderated sex forums and spoken to hundreds of women, some "squirters" and some not. Even those that squirt say its a gush of pee.

One video'd herself squirting and zoomed in on where the fluid was coming from, it came from her urethral opening.

If I am stimulated in a certain area of my vagina, the need to pee is intense but then subsides. I orgasm very easily and have masturbated in the bath whilst needing a pee to see what happens. Your orgasm is stronger but that is the weight of the bladder against your internal organs and you feel the contractions much stronger. Remember there is only a thin lining of flesh between the vagina and urethra so stimulating one stimulates the other


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

Definitely some squirting about to go down in your future my friend. If she did urinate prior to, and she feels that urge, tell her to just push as if she were going to and it will happen. They are just like us, where when you are extremely aroused, peeing is a no go. But she will feel confused if she has never experienced it before. Mine was like that, she would always say she felt like peeing, until eventually, waterworks. And you know its not pee because it can happen in large quantities several times in a session, and it doesn't look or smell like it.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

duchesspink said:


> I still don't really believe that there is such a thing as squirting. I've moderated sex forums and spoken to hundreds of women, some "squirters" and some not. Even those that squirt say its a gush of pee.
> 
> One video'd herself squirting and zoomed in on where the fluid was coming from, it came from her urethral opening.
> 
> If I am stimulated in a certain area of my vagina, the need to pee is intense but then subsides. I orgasm very easily and have masturbated in the bath whilst needing a pee to see what happens. Your orgasm is stronger but that is the weight of the bladder against your internal organs and you feel the contractions much stronger. Remember there is only a thin lining of flesh between the vagina and urethra so stimulating one stimulates the other



So how does one explain a large amount of the fluid after emptying the bladder? And how would it happen more than once, twice, even three times in the same quantity? Do women have a pee reserve hidden somewhere. As most people know, most women don't know their own bodies, so i'd take even what they say with a grain of salt.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh, and FYI, we cum from the same place we pee too.


----------



## duchesspink (Jan 28, 2012)

mikeydread1982 said:


> So how does one explain a large amount of the fluid after emptying the bladder? And how would it happen more than once, twice, even three times in the same quantity? Do women have a pee reserve hidden somewhere. As most people know, most women don't know their own bodies, so i'd take even what they say with a grain of salt.


I can assure you that a lot of women know their own bodies! I can do a pee and 20 mins later pee another 1/2 pint of fluid. the fluid seems more as a short burst seems like gallons but even having a pee can feel like that. When you do have a pee, you are only releasing a quarter of the liquid that is in your bladder, you aren't emptying it completely.

Men love the idea of squirting as it lives up to a porn ideal however its really just a female being so aroused that she loses control and urine will spray with the force of the genital contraction behind it.

until you have a vagina and urethra and can check it out for yourself, I'd say you should believe what a woman tells you. There is no clinical evidence that exists to prove a woman squirts. 

You are asking where the reserve of urine is, well where is the reserve of squirt fluid? its not in the womb waiting to be expelled so it doesn't come out of the vagina


----------



## duchesspink (Jan 28, 2012)

mikeydread1982 said:


> Oh, and FYI, we cum from the same place we pee too.


that is because your urethral tube is inside your penis, hence you having one hole from which to release semen and urine.

Females have the vagina and urethral openings separate


----------



## duchesspink (Jan 28, 2012)

when i see clinical papers published saying that it is possible for a female to ejaculate pints of fluid from their vagina, then i'll believe it.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

All I know is that when I have an orgasm I get massive amounts of SOME fluid coming out. If I don't go to the bathroom first it'll be urination. Plus urination feels different then when I just ejaculate. It's more of a release while the other is indeed more of a "squirt". I always know when I urinate as opposed to ejaculate.

Plus, you can SMELL it! Put your nose down there on the sheets or towels (I ALWAYS use a lot of towels!) and check it out afterwards. The nose doesn't lie. Sometimes it's urine and other times it's not. 

I think it depends on whether my bladder is full or where I'm stimulated. 

In any case, when I come orgasm I always have to finish myself off. The orgasm will START with the finger or tongue but I have to finish myself off. There just isn't enough "pressure" otherwise. 

Lots of towels..you need lots of towels. 

Whats interesting is that when I masturbate I never pee. I guess I don't stimulate myself in "that" place. It only happens when my husband does it and not always.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

So how do you explain it being odorless and colorless? Does the reserve urine get filtered due to the force with thich it is being released with? I've seen it in person, probably more times than you have seen it, and not in one person. So I think I have an idea what i'm talking about. And I guess you don't have a male gyno, they don't have vaginas, but definitely know more about it than you. The paper on their wall proves it. lol. 
Squirting is not about living up to a porn ideal, it is living up to the ideal that you have a physical manifestation of your woman cumming, no room for faking, that's the idea it upholds, stop empowering porn so much.


----------



## duchesspink (Jan 28, 2012)

my friend is a gynaecologist and he's told me that some women have "squirted" in theatre whilst having vaginal surgery. Its always come from the urethra and comes out in plentiful amounts. They aren't being sexually stimulated but where the vagina is clamped open, is the area where the tissue is thinnest and its stimulating the urethra to release the fluid.

i'm not saying there is no such thing as the fluid being released during sex/masturbation etc, what i'm saying is that there is no evidence that its anything other than urine as it comes from the urethra and not the vagina.

I've experienced orgasm when i'm bursting to pee and its exactly the same orgasm that i'll get when i stimulate that area on myself too.

I guess in some it spontaneously comes out at the point of orgasm and in others it just doesn't hence the intense need to pee after sex for them (me included)


----------



## duchesspink (Jan 28, 2012)

mikeydread1982 said:


> So how do you explain it being odorless and colorless? Does the reserve urine get filtered due to the force with thich it is being released with? I've seen it in person, probably more times than you have seen it, and not in one person. So I think I have an idea what i'm talking about. And I guess you don't have a male gyno, they don't have vaginas, but definitely know more about it than you. The paper on their wall proves it. lol.
> Squirting is not about living up to a porn ideal, it is living up to the ideal that you have a physical manifestation of your woman cumming, no room for faking, that's the idea it upholds, stop empowering porn so much.


you're rather touchy on the subject. i'm having a debate about squirting, not saying that you've never experienced a female have it. I'm not an expert on why its odourless but when i urinate, its often odourless and clear.

i posted at the same time as you so you'll see i'm talking about my male gynae friend. I didn't say that a male can't have a job because they don't have a vagina. You are twisting my words to suit your argument.

You said you could pee and ejaculate from your penis, I'm telling you that its because its how males are built physically. They have one opening for both.


Oh and there is still room for faking orgasm if you so wish as a female, all you need to do is push a huge pee out and voila, delighted male!


----------



## duchesspink (Jan 28, 2012)

mikey, do you think a female needs to squirt to give proof to her lover that she's not faking orgasm?

says more about the male ego than anything

i'm away to drop my nephew off home, i'll drop in later to see if anyone can provide a clinical study thats been published and upheld with regards to female squirting


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

doesnt taste like urine either.
said to be a different chemical make up as well.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

duchesspink said:


> mikey, do you think a female needs to squirt to give proof to her lover that she's not faking orgasm?
> 
> says more about the male ego than anything
> 
> i'm away to drop my nephew off home, i'll drop in later to see if anyone can provide a clinical study thats been published and upheld with regards to female squirting


I think both can step back from it a bit. A debate is good, and is fine on the thread, but let's not get emotional and get into the "male ego," the perfect pornstar woman or other stereotypical arguments. I don't think any of those are going to be constructive.

Honestly, if it is just urine, but she finds it pleasant to release, then that is fine with me. If it is something else, that is also fine with me - it is her pleasure that is most important to me. If it turns out to be nothing, or if it isn't pleasant to her, then we don't need to repeat it. 

My question was really around what it felt like to build to an orgasm that involves squirting - whether squirting is defined as a release of urine with orgasm, or if it was something else. I was interested to know if what I was describing is what it feels like as women are beginning to build to an orgasm that involves squirting, or if I was likely just irritating something that, in fact, just made her want to urinate. Comparing notes wtih someone who knows the experience first hand is a helpful thing for me.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

I think duchess is absolutely correct here. The plain fact of the matter is, women don't have prostate glands. Men store seminal fluid in their prostates. The only place that women have to store a significant amount of fluid is the bladder.

Physical examination of women who can squirt has never revealed a reservoir capable of expelling large amounts of liquid. It's urine.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I've been on the receiving end of multiple mouthfuls of "squirt", from multiple partners. I've been on the bed when one woman squirted and hit another woman standing beside her, in the face and hair. I've felt the swellIng of a woman's g-spot as she builds to an orgasm, just prior to her soaking everything. And then done it to her 3 more times, just to make sure. If she was urinating, she had a bladder the size of a football.

I have no answers as to where the fluid comes from, and how it accumulates. I don't "require" it to prove a woman orgasms, but the ones that experience it don't shy away from doing it again. And yes, the woman who did this is a bit of a sexual freak show. It was fun, but I can't imagine doing that EVERY time. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

shy_guy said:


> My question was really around what it felt like to build to an orgasm that involves squirting - whether squirting is defined as a release of urine with orgasm, or if it was something else. I was interested to know if what I was describing is what it feels like as women are beginning to build to an orgasm that involves squirting, or if I was likely just irritating something that, in fact, just made her want to urinate. Comparing notes with someone who knows the experience first hand is a helpful thing for me.


My advice is that if it feels good, then DON'T worry about it! If she likes it and it's not bothering you then bring it to the ultimate conclusion!

I gotta tell you that when my husband gets "that spot" and it feels good I don't CARE about what is coming out of me..I just want to continue on! If your wife is feeling the same way then just put a towel underneath if she is feeling self conscious and go to town and enjoy. 

Now if it's not pleasurable or bothering her then something is wrong and just stop and move on to something that is enjoyable. 

Sex isn't supposed to be a chore, it's supposed to be fun and enjoyable. 

I will say that when I urinate it's more of a "release" and it's more like water breaking from a ballon. I KNOW when I urinate as opposed to "squirt". Squirting is a pumping action or gush of liquid. In the end it's all wet and smells different. That's my .02. 

Look up "female ejaculation" on Wikipedia. You get some interesting information there.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i dont care WHAT it is, i would just like to get splashed by it myself.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Freak On a Leash said:


> My advice is that if it feels good, then DON'T worry about it! If she likes it and it's not bothering you then bring it to the ultimate conclusion!
> 
> I gotta tell you that when my husband gets "that spot" and it feels good I don't CARE about what is coming out of me..I just want to continue on! If your wife is feeling the same way then just put a towel underneath if she is feeling self conscious and go to town and enjoy.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your answer. 

For me, sex definitely isn't a chore. It's like when I was young, and guys wanted to go out for a gave of football. I never thought of that as too much effort - it was fun and exhilirating, and I loved doing it. Sex is like that, except multiplied about 100X. Even as long as we've been married, it's still exciting to me, and I still LOVE to please my wife - maybe more than I ever have before. I'm actually surprised at how much I've learned on this forum despite how long we've been married - never too old to learn.

My wife and I are in our late 40's, and are both very physically fit. I'd be more willing to dare her to wear me out than I would be to tell her she's a chore. If you've read some other things I've posted, you can probably guess that she can darn near do it. When she's through with me , and we relax, usually with her head on my shoulder and her leg draped over my body, I stroke her hair and face, we continue to hug or kiss gently, and talk softly, and when I finally get to sleep, it's with a BIG smile on my face. 

If that's a chore, then chain me to the walls and brand me as a slave so I can do nothing but chores!

Thank you for your answers. That is great info. I've read the wiki article, but answers like you gave are much more helpful.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Glad to be of help. Now if you can tell me how to turn my dismal sex life into what you and your wife have I'd be very grateful. 

Anyway, it sounds like you are in a great place! :smthumbup: I love your attitude and yes, I'm jealous. I was hoping to be able to write that myself and a few years ago I was indeed in the same place. But that's all gone now. I would love to get that back..how you described it is beautiful. 

But you are THERE! Who CARES if it's urination or squirting? If it feels good then go for it and just mop it up and change the sheets after. If you have a big enough bed you can just move to the other side and keep going!


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

duchesspink said:


> you're rather touchy on the subject. i'm having a debate about squirting, not saying that you've never experienced a female have it. I'm not an expert on why its odourless but when i urinate, its often odourless and clear.
> 
> i posted at the same time as you so you'll see i'm talking about my male gynae friend. I didn't say that a male can't have a job because they don't have a vagina. You are twisting my words to suit your argument.
> 
> ...


Oh no, not touchy at all. I just enjoy a hearty debate as well. Nothing said here upsets me. So no worries there. As for the need for squirt to validate an orgasm, didn't say that, you said it derived from porn, I just said it is an orgasm you can see. And if you can pee voluntarily when having sex, someone isn't doing their job. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

*Google "female squirting orgasm"*. You will find LOTS of info that way. Check out the redtube videos!


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Depends. Some of the of the exaggerated theatrical porn videos you may have seen are without a doubt.. pee. But - take a peek at this for a little food for thought (Skene's Gland)

Skene's gland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Typically, it might be 10ml +/-.. can be more or less... its debated. YMMV.

Ultimately though, women are pretty variable. Some have nothing in particular happening besides some muscular contractions... some might get a little rush or gush of fluid from their vagina.. or not. Some hardly, if ever 'cum' at all. Some may 'squirt'...yes from their urethra... or not... but dont believe everything you see on porn sites.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

anotherguy said:


> Depends. Some of the of the exaggerated theatrical porn videos you may have seen are without a doubt.. pee. Typically, it might be 10ml +/-.. can be more or less... its debated.
> 
> But - take a peek at this for a little food for thought (Skene's Gland)
> 
> Skene's gland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


very educational but the labia minora are way too small imo.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

anotherguy said:


> Depends. Some of the of the exaggerated theatrical porn videos you may have seen are without a doubt.. pee. Typically, it might be 10ml +/-.. can be more or less... its debated.
> 
> But - take a peek at this for a little food for thought (Skene's Gland)
> 
> Skene's gland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I've seen the "porn star" experience first hand, with a very ordinary seeming 43 year old business woman. I'm gonna have to tape it next time it happens. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> very educational but the labia minora are way too small imo.


yes, they are. You have the wrong geography.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

PBear said:


> I've seen the "porn star" experience first hand, with a very ordinary seeming 43 year old business woman. I'm gonna have to tape it next time it happens.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If it is even there (not always), skenes gland does drain into the urethra, btw.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

PBear said:


> I have no answers as to where the fluid comes from, and how it accumulates. I don't "require" it to prove a woman orgasms, but the ones that experience it don't shy away from doing it again. And yes, the woman who did this is a bit of a sexual freak show. It was fun, but I can't imagine doing that EVERY time.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think you're misunderstanding the point being argued. Nobody is arguing that women who squirt aren't having orgasms. What we're arguing is that they're urinating.

If a woman expels liquid during sex, then we should all be able to agree that the liquid is coming from somewhere inside her body, right? There must be an organ capable of holding a large amount of liquid that can be expelled through the woman's urethra. The only organ that fits the bill is the bladder. Therefore, women who expel large amounts of liquid during sex are expelling urine from their bladders.

Now, can a woman have a great deal of fun while she's urinating during sex? Sure. Can men enjoy their partners urinating during sex? Absolutely. Does that mean it's not urine? Nope.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Doesn't mean it IS urine, either. My point would be that there's no way her kidneys should have been able to produce that volume of urine, especially if her bladder was emptied prior to sex.

All I can say is that I've tasted it, multiple times from multiple women. However, I've never done a taste test to urine... Not going to go there, though. 

As FOAL says, if we're all enjoying it, I guess it doesn't really matter.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

PBear said:


> Doesn't mean it IS urine, either. My point would be that there's no way her kidneys should have been able to produce that volume of urine, especially if her bladder was emptied prior to sex.


The liquid that comes out of a woman's bladder is urine. Even if it doesn't look like urine. Even if it doesn't smell like urine. Even if it's only been a short time since she last urinated.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok doctor...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

PBear said:


> Ok doctor...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm no doctor. I'm just a guy with a basic understanding of human anatomy who is capable of calling a spade, a spade.


----------



## SprucHub (Jan 13, 2012)

PHTlump said:


> I'm no doctor. I'm just a guy with a basic understanding of human anatomy who is capable of calling a spade, a spade.


I agree, a "basic" understanding of human anatomy and apparently how to look things up on the internet. "The Skene's gland, also known as the paraurethral gland, found in females, is homologous to the prostate gland in males." From wikipedia. There is much more research out there on this. While there are no positive conclusions, there is ample anecdotal evidence it's not pee. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion not their own facts.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

PHTlump said:


> I'm no doctor. I'm just a guy with a basic understanding of human anatomy who is capable of calling a spade, a spade.


Have you actually experienced a woman squirting, or are you simply stating what you've read/know?

All I know is what I've seen. I've felt the swelling of a woman's g-spot just prior to her ejaculating all over, and do it repeatedly and consistently. I've tasted and smelled the fluid. 

I didn't buy the article contents, but here's an abstract from an article in 2007, in the Journal of Sexual Medicine:
The female prostate revisited: perineal ultrasound and biochemical studies of female ejaculate. | Mendeley

Their conclusion:

"Biochemically, the fluid emitted during orgasm showed all the parameters found in prostate plasma in contrast to the values measured in voided urine. CONCLUSIONS: Data of the two women presented further underline the concept of the female prostate both as an organ itself and as the source of female ejaculation."

In 2009, they did another study using an MRI on 7 women.
Magnetic Resonance Imaging of Female Prostate Pathology - Wimpissinger - 2009 - The Journal of Sexual Medicine - Wiley Online Library

I've shown you mine, now you show me yours...

C


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

SprucHub said:


> I agree, a "basic" understanding of human anatomy and apparently how to look things up on the internet. "The Skene's gland, also known as the paraurethral gland, found in females, is homologous to the prostate gland in males." From wikipedia. There is much more research out there on this. While there are no positive conclusions, there is ample anecdotal evidence it's not pee. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion not their own facts.


The Skene's gland has already been mentioned on this thread. And you are correct that it may be homologous to the male prostate. However, if you think that it's capable of storing great quantities of liquid, and then expelling them several feet, you're nuts. If you can find any, please feel free to post any facts that support your position.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

PBear said:


> Have you actually experienced a woman squirting, or are you simply stating what you've read/know?


I both know that women have bladders, and I've seen them urinating.



PBear said:


> All I know is what I've seen.


And that's the problem. You've seen liquid coming out of a woman. You don't know where it comes from. You don't know what the anatomy is. You don't think that it tastes like what you imagine urine tastes like. You would like for it to not be urine, therefore, it can't be urine. You'll have to pardon me if I stick with the facts over your cognitive dissonance.



PBear said:


> I didn't buy the article contents, but here's an abstract from an article in 2007, in the Journal of Sexual Medicine:
> The female prostate revisited: perineal ultrasound and biochemical studies of female ejaculate. | Mendeley
> 
> Their conclusion:
> ...


Yes. There have been studies that inconclusively suggest that A SMALL AMOUNT of ejaculate may not be urine. I defy you to find a single person of science who will state that the pints of liquid you've seen sprayed during orgasm is anything other than urine.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

PHTlump said:


> I both know that women have bladders, and I've seen them urinating.
> 
> 
> And that's the problem. You've seen liquid coming out of a woman. You don't know where it comes from. You don't know what the anatomy is. You don't think that it tastes like what you imagine urine tastes like. You would like for it to not be urine, therefore, it can't be urine. You'll have to pardon me if I stick with the facts over your cognitive dissonance.
> ...


Except you haven't shown any "facts" or proof... Why don't YOU show some facts?

C


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

damn guys! 
why all the arguing? :scratchhead: 
everybody just admit it would be awesome to see and awesome to get sprayed in the face by it. 
that is all.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

PBear said:


> Except you haven't shown any "facts" or proof... Why don't YOU show some facts?


It is a fact that the only organ capable of storing a large quantity of liquid anywhere near a woman's vagina is her bladder. Why can't you comprehend that? My argument begins and ends there.

It doesn't matter what it smells like. It doesn't matter what it looks like. It doesn't matter what it tastes like. Any woman that is expelling large quantities of liquid from her urethra is, by definition, urinating. QED


----------



## Zhopa (Jan 18, 2012)

Lucky devil you. 

Keep a supply of towels !


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

shy_guy said:


> However; when I perform oral sex on her, there are times when she will stop me, or move my attention to another part of her telling me I'm going to make her pee. I've never questioned that, but after reading a bit recently, I'm beginning to wonder if that may be her beginning to build to a squirting orgasm. She's never squirted before, so neither of us would know how to recognize that.
> 
> She's never told me it was unpleasant, so I don't know if she is just afraid of making a mess, or if it was unpleasant - I'll explore this question with her. I want to suggest to her that we move somewhere where she is not afraid of making a mess and just go with it and see what happens.


Well ... lots of debate on what squirting is. 

I've never had squirting happen to me, but I do sometimes get sensations that I need to urinate when engaging in oral and even manual sex. Pushing past it for me usually ends up in me having to go run in to the bathroom full force. Since I have gotten UTIs before I am probably hyper-vigilant about this.  The clitoris and its 'legs' and your bladder/urethra are all in that same region and they all end up being affected in one way or another when you are sexually aroused.

So, I think you are on the right path in just discussing with your wife. Get some towels and have them on hand if she wants to try. If she indicates in a session that she wants to try, then just see what happens if you continue stimulating her.

If she doesn't want to try, then respect that and let her know you would be willing to try it if she ever feels like it.

I know that I don't want to try, because it feels very uncomfortable (and I want things to feel good, you know ), I don't want to have to worry about getting another UTI, and it's also disconcerting to think that what you may be doing is actually wetting the bed or 'expressing your glands' (reminds me of what they do with dogs when they go to the groomer). Horrible thoughts, I know. But sometimes we have those kinds of thoughts about things and it doesn't make them get better if we are pushed or prodded in to things.

If you do try it, and nothing happens - well, no big deal.  I've done a bit reading on this topic - I had never even heard of it until more recently. I am not convinced that every woman is capable of 'squirting' as I would speculate it may depend on physiological factors in a woman's particular anatomy - just like the G spot. There have been studies done, but on very small numbers of women. Most evidence does point to the emptying of the skene's glands (part of the urethral system) or urination or combination of both, as it appears that the liquid does come from the urethra - which might explain why it can sometimes be expelled with a lot of force. Who knows? Just another mysterious thing about women to puzzle out - and it's a mystery to men and women both. 

Best wishes.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

And there's always "GOOGLE" to see videos of it!


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you, Enchantment. As always, your post is very very thoughtful and helpful.



southern wife said:


> And there's always "GOOGLE" to see videos of it!


I understand what you're saying, but I prefer Bing . I'll look again, but mostly I want to hear the first hand experience such as FOAL and Enchantment have given so well.


----------



## Zhopa (Jan 18, 2012)

I'd also recommend some salty foods shortly before, like crisps or a ham sandwich. Keep thirsty. 

Lucky devil. Try being with someone who insists that everything about the human body is dirty and toxic... and this will make sense, how lucky you are.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> damn guys!
> why all the arguing? :scratchhead:
> everybody just admit it would be awesome to see and awesome to get sprayed in the face by it.
> that is all.


 I love your attitude...urine, not urine who cares? Getting there feels amazing, the warm wet surprise during an orgasm is amazing and if my guy wants to to sprayed by it...AMAZING!! :smthumbup:


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> I love your attitude...urine, not urine who cares? Getting there feels amazing, the warm wet surprise during an orgasm is amazing and if my guy wants to to sprayed by it...AMAZING!! :smthumbup:


It sounds like you could educate us a bit on the original questions, too.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

shy_guy said:


> It sounds like you could educate us a bit on the original questions, too.


I can educate you on my experiences definitely. Let me share that I didn't have a very fulfilling sex life during my first marriage. The ex was an alcoholic and I basically turned off those feelings for most of my marriage. Toward the end when I had emotionally checked out of the marriage I decided it was time to reawaken those sexual needs that were on hold for so long and I went a little crazy on bedroomsports.com and Adam and Eve...LOL. I ended up with all kinds of stuff and had only myself to figure out how to use it all. I became quite good at self exploration. Quite by accident I discovered my ability to "squirt". Playing with one of the g-spot stimulators I was almost ready to give up because it really wasn't doing anything for me and I moved the angle slightly and within a minute or two I felt what everyone is describing as the need to pee. Up until that point I felt no urge to pee, it was just suddenly there. I mentally tried to block it because at the same time as I got this urge I also felt more pleasure than I could remember feeling in a long time and I didn't want to stop. I didn't stop and soon the slight feeling of discomfort was replaced by the most intense orgasm contractions I had ever experienced followed by a rush of heat and the then the realisation that I had just soaked the bed. :smthumbup: OK...LOL...I've been practicing ever since. I can only achieve it two ways...on my own with my toy (Mr. T gets to watch) or if he wants to participate then we get out the towels and he has to sit upright on the couch and me on top. That puts him in the right position and me in control. Always end up having to do laundry afterwards though...

oh wait, your original question...yes it sounds like she is on the brink of squirting for you...assure her that the slight discomfort will go away quickly to be replaced by a feeling of ahhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## goin_crazy (Feb 24, 2012)

the woman who took my virginity was a squirter lets say at first it scared me lol but she showed me where to rub how hard to rub and all the ins and outs of making a woman squirt and yes every woman i have been with has the ability to squirt and all the woman that my mates have been with i had to share my tallent with them all its just knowing what and where to play and getting the woman to rlax and just go with the flow and 1 question that is getting asked alot on this forum about is it urine or what is it well
urine has a sour acidic taste and the smell that goes with it but when a woman squirts its is a sweet tasting thicker liquid with no foul smell hope that helps guy


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

goin crazy, you can't just tease like that and go away bud!

Share some more here like you did with your mates!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I squirt and let me tell you it is not urine. It's clear and it doesn't smell like urine. It might come out of the urethra but men ejaculate out if the urethra too so what does that prove? 
If you are giving her oral, use your finger to do a "come here" motion on her g spot. That is what started me squirting. 
Please be sure you want this. I now squirt every time I have sex, sometimes four or more times, and it's like taking a 20 ounce glass of water and pouring it on your bed. 
It's a mess, you lose a lot of spontaneity, you do a lot of laundry. It's not as awesome as people think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> It might come out of the urethra but men ejaculate out if the urethra too so what does that prove?


Men store seminal fluid in their prostate glands. Women don't have prostates. Even the prostate of men can't store a pint of liquid, which you say you can ejaculate. The only organ capable of storing that much liquid is the bladder.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Women have bartholin glands. Google it up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> Women have bartholin glands. Google it up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good idea.
Bartholin Gland Cyst Symptoms, Causes, Treatments
Here are some quotes.
"The Bartholin glands are in a woman's genital area. They are two pea-sized organs under the skin. ... The Bartholin glands make a small amount of fluid that moistens the outer genital area, or vulva."

Pea-sized glands designed to secrete small amounts of fluid can't explain a pint of liquid squirting out. The only organ capable of holding a pint of liquid in a woman is the bladder.


----------



## goin_crazy (Feb 24, 2012)

so what do we all want to no 

stimulating the g spot is inportant start of using your index figer or any finger insert half way between the first and second knuckle and as said befor motion ur finger like ur telling someone to come to you use a firm presure on the g spot once they are wet and enjoying it use a second finger to rub and squeeze the g spot i also find letting your tounge explore down there at the same time realy works another tip i can offer that was shown to me is let the tip of your tounge tickle the edges of the chicks arsehole just gentle tickles with the tip

another thing is to get them to relax and just enjoy the pleasure sensation that you are creating if they arnt relaxed it wont happen but at the same time clench the muscles inside there ***** and push out this will couse them when they squirt to spray everywhere or if they dont it will still spray a bit but will be more of a gush of fluid 

and one i found out my self in a way if your partner is into anal get one of those gspot bent vibes and while your pounding there arse get them to rub there g spot with the vibe 

when you do make them squirt you will see the inside of there ***** start pushing from inside to out when you see that use a gentle rub from top of there ***** to there arse this will make them keep squirting and cumming make sure you rub the clit and the bits of ***** that are bieng pushed out or even gentle taps with the palm of your hand over there whole ***** this will make them realy go off


finaly make sure while you are doin all this that when you can feel there ***** contracting and they start to squirt that you get your face right in there and get soaked in al that they have to ofer that is the best thing ever after a woman squirts use gentle tickles if you know what i mean on the inside of her thighs and over her back this will keep the sensation going 



and the worse thing for me is my wifes sex drive is non exsistant so im all jacked up after typing that and she dont wanna play have fun and enjoy :smthumbup:


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Threetimesalady said:


> She is talking about the Skene's Glands and not the Bartholin Glands...but, I do doubt she is squirting what she says....Sometimes, and if her partners is not emptying them enough she will store it...The more she masturbates the worse this can get...She must learn to turn herself off and not to let herself turn into a mine field of lust that is uncontrollable...Now I have to get out of here...Going out to eat...Take care...


This is an old thread, so these theories have been addressed before. Some women do have Skeene's glands. But Skeene's glands can't hold a pint of liquid. They may be able to hold a small amount of liquid and they may be able to expel it a short distance.

I've said it before, and I guess I'll have to say it again. The only organ on a woman that is capable of holding a pint of liquid and expelling it a significant distance is the bladder. Period. End of story. QED


----------



## goin_crazy (Feb 24, 2012)

i hope my last post is ok i just read over it and i cant spell and it is kinda graphic hope i dont offend anyone with the post sorry if i have


----------



## goin_crazy (Feb 24, 2012)

i will say that it is not urine it is nothing like urine it is completly different so give up saying that it is i wouldnt drink it for hours if it was urine i wouldnt be happy getting as soaked in it if it was urine yes a small golden shower is fine but thats the extent of it not soaked in it drinking it and doing that for hours at a time


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

goin_crazy said:


> i will say that it is not urine it is nothing like urine it is completly different so give up saying that it is i wouldnt drink it for hours if it was urine i wouldnt be happy getting as soaked in it if it was urine yes a small golden shower is fine but thats the extent of it not soaked in it drinking it and doing that for hours at a time


If it's not urine, then where does it come from? The ocean? Doubtful. If a large amount of liquid is being expelled from your wife's urethra, it's urine. By definition.

Read my above post again. The only organ in a woman's body capable of holding and expelling a pint of liquid is the bladder.

I think this is a prime example of the cognitive dissonance that encompasses this topic. Men like their wives urinating on them. But they don't like to call it urine. So the solution is to call it something else. Problem solved.

I've just never been one for cognitive dissonance. If you like being urinated on, that's OK with me. But I'm not going to go along with your fantasy of insisting that women have these invisible organs capable of holding large amounts of liquid and expelling it through the urethra. This organ functions like the bladder. And it's located near the bladder. But it's definitely not the bladder! Because that would be yucky.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Once again, I don't have a dog in the fight, but I do have to wonder how an organ capable of either storing several hundred ml of fluid, or else producing the same volume spontaneous, has manage to elude a couple of hundred years' worth of systematic examinations, dissesctions and (latterly) modern medical scanning techniques.:scratchhead:


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Why are you so defensive about it? Has someone pressured you to try it or been
Upset that you didn't? 
I don't even know that it does come out of the urethra, it feels like its higher up than that inside. Also a lot of videos claiming to be of women squirting are actually urine because that sells. 
Trust me if it were pee I'd never have sex again! Our sheets would be yellow. They're not. 
As for where the liquid comes from, I wish I knew! I don't know how that much can come out at once when
I don't even feel like there's a build up. 
I'm guessing someone liquid is pulled from the blood or from the urinary tract. They've done analysis of ejaculate and it has a different composition from urine. 
I find it crazy that we don't know more about this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Sawney Beane said:


> Once again, I don't have a dog in the fight, but I do have to wonder how an organ capable of either storing several hundred ml of fluid, or else producing the same volume spontaneous, has manage to elude a couple of hundred years' worth of systematic examinations, dissesctions and (latterly) modern medical scanning techniques.:scratchhead:


My inexperienced thought here is that it is likely urine, but possibly with flavors/smells added in from the other organs that have been discussed. It sounds like the Skene's gland is the most likely candidate for the additions. From the consistency of the stories of people who seem to know (and I'm not one of them yet), it sounds like there is a difference in smell and taste. My hypothesis on this is that most of the volume comes from the bladder, but that maybe some other things get added in that change the smells and flavor a bit, and possibly mask the smell/taste of the urine.

I'm very interested in the experience of people who know - especially the ladies.

I'll say again, though, I don't really care where it comes from. I'm most interested in whether or not the lady (mine) finds it pleasant. If she does, and she lets it go all over my face, I'm happy about it. If she lets it go all over me and doesn't find it pleasant, I'm not happy about it, and we don't need to repeat.

You can probably guess by this post that we haven't carried through yet and that's just because sex is good, she's happy with her orgasms, and this hasn't been a priority. I'll probably encourage her at some point in the future, though, and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

Guess I'm going to have to buy a g-spot vibrator... I'm thoroughly intrigued.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Not sure how the glands would remove the yellow color? 
Let's remember all the crazy stuff the female body does....bleeds and doesn't die, feeds children (where does that liquid come from?), creates life (and where does amniotic fluid come from?), has orgasms that have no evolutionary purpose. For years people thought menstrual cramps were in a woman's head, that women didn't have orgasms and that the clit had no purpose. Just because we don't know what something is yet doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Not sure how the glands would remove the yellow color?
> Let's remember all the crazy stuff the female body does....bleeds and doesn't die, feeds children (where does that liquid come from?), creates life (and where does amniotic fluid come from?), has orgasms that have no evolutionary purpose. For years people thought menstrual cramps were in a woman's head, that women didn't have orgasms and that the clit had no purpose. Just because we don't know what something is yet doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed. I'm just offering the best hypothesis I have from the little bit of info I have ... and I have no experience with it. I do have to acknowledge that I don't know where the liquid would come from, and it has to come from somewhere. 

I'm not sure why a few folks seem to get so wound up about it. Personally, I think even if it is pure urine, it doesn't diminish the pleasure for me.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

It has turned into a feminist issue. Like men are creating this story do they can convince themselves that there's a way to prove a woman isn't faking it. Thing is, I think it's demeaning to women to assume we're do stupid and unaware of our bodies that we wouldn't know when we're peeing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> It has turned into a feminist issue. Like men are creating this story do they can convince themselves that there's a way to prove a woman isn't faking it. Thing is, I think it's demeaning to women to assume we're do stupid and unaware of our bodies that we wouldn't know when we're peeing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If I was demeaning, then I apologize. That was not my intent. What I was thinking of was that in this thread alone, the debate has erupted at least twice when someone suggests it happens, and really, I just wanted to know from women if it sounded like that's what my wife was building to, or if there was something else from their experience they could point me to. I don't doubt the experience at all. I do naturally question where the liquid comes from, but going back to what I said before, I'm mostly interested in whether or not she enjoys it. I'm not at all afraid of her urine, so even if that is all it is, it wouldn't bother me. That's all I'm trying to say in the context of the debate that just keeps popping up.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> Not sure how the glands would remove the yellow color?


Urine isn't always yellow. My own urine varies from orange to clear. Do you think each different color comes from a different location inside my body? Given that I don't have any Skeene's glands, where would my clear urine come from? I think it all comes from my bladder.



diwali123 said:


> Let's remember all the crazy stuff the female body does....bleeds and doesn't die, feeds children (where does that liquid come from?), creates life (and where does amniotic fluid come from?), has orgasms that have no evolutionary purpose. For years people thought menstrual cramps were in a woman's head, that women didn't have orgasms and that the clit had no purpose. Just because we don't know what something is yet doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Menstrual blood, breast milk, and amniotic fluid are not mysteries to medical science. We have known, for generations, exactly where these substances come from and what their purposes are.

Medicine has moved way beyond attributing physical phenomena to spirits, or humors. Modern doctors have cadavers to dissect, they have CAT scans and MRIs to examine live bodies down to the millimeter. So it impossible to believe that some large reservoir exists inside the female body that is invisible to modern science.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> Thing is, I think it's demeaning to women to assume we're do stupid and unaware of our bodies that we wouldn't know when we're peeing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Conversely, I think it's demeaning to women to argue that the laws of physics don't apply to them. Can women expel a pint of liquid from a gland the size of a pea? You bet! How? Magic! It's a female thing, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## suesmith (Jan 5, 2012)

I havent read this whole thread, but I did read a couple of pages. 

Bottom line is... some women DO quirt..and its NOT urine! It comes from Gspot stimulation and the willingness of the lady to relax and let it happen. Yes.. it does feel like you have to pee.... but thats when the relaxation part comes in. There are some positions that are better then others if you want to help your lady experience squirting. Some women can, and some cant. But I have come to believe that its more of an issue with the lady being willing to let it happen and not hold back. I know for myself...it took me years to allow it to happen, but when it did...... it was fantastic! 

Shy guy....it sounds like your lady is ready...and I'm sure you will both enjoy it when it happens. Just make sure you have towels handy!


----------



## suesmith (Jan 5, 2012)

PHTlump said:


> It is a fact that the only organ capable of storing a large quantity of liquid anywhere near a woman's vagina is her bladder. Why can't you comprehend that? My argument begins and ends there.
> 
> It doesn't matter what it smells like. It doesn't matter what it looks like. It doesn't matter what it tastes like. Any woman that is expelling large quantities of liquid from her urethra is, by definition, urinating. QED


LOL.. forgive me for intruding on your opinion, but you are wrong. It seems to me that you just have not experienced something that many others have so you dont believe that its true. Get your lady.. do some research and experience it yourself. Then you will be a believer. (no matter what Google says!)

If you choose to trust Google over the personal experiences of many, many others.. thats your choice. But it sure doesnt make much sense.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

suesmith said:


> LOL.. forgive me for intruding on your opinion, but you are wrong.


It's not my opinion. It's science. Point to the organ, heretofore undiscovered by medical science, capable of holding a pint of liquid. That's all I ask. If you can't do that, you're simply arguing that your cognitive dissonance should trump scientific evidence. And that makes me LOL.



suesmith said:


> It seems to me that you just have not experienced something that many others have so you dont believe that its true. Get your lady.. do some research and experience it yourself. Then you will be a believer. (no matter what Google says!)


I don't believe in things that many people have experienced. I don't believe in alien abductions. I don't believe in Bigfoot. I don't believe in ghosts. I don't believe Elvis is still alive. But there are many people, who don't believe what the scientists and logical thinkers say, who do believe in all these things and believe they have experienced them.



suesmith said:


> If you choose to trust Google over the personal experiences of many, many others.. thats your choice. But it sure doesnt make much sense.


I think Occam's razor makes the most sense. Because I'm logical. The simplest explanation for a woman expelling a large amount of liquid from her urethra is that she is urinating. The most complex explanation is that modern medicine, which has mapped every inch of the female body, has somehow missed a large organ capable of holding a pint, or more, of liquid. Or, that doctors have identified such an organ, but refuse to go public with it out of some anti-feminist conspiracy. To me, that doesn't make much sense.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I believe the is evidence scientificaly that some women ejaculate apone orgasm.

the definition of science is to learn through observation.

If you seen it or experianced it you would believe.

there should be just as much on google that suport it you just want to read the ones that say its not true and that its urine


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

He made me pee with delight...imagine how wonderful it is if your husband can get you to relax and let your guard down enough to pee all over him and nobody gives a damn. I've only had the pleasure of experiencing this within the last two years and frankly if it is pee I really don't care.


----------



## suesmith (Jan 5, 2012)

PHTlump, I'm curious. Where did you get your medical training, and what sort did you get? 

sincere question.


----------



## misticli (Oct 28, 2011)

I usually pee right before sex, and I do squirt. Its not pee and my husband who may be down on me at the time tasting it will tell you its cum, not urine. I don't kow how it works, but i can squirt from a hard organism. Not as much as in a porn, but more than enough to put a large spot on the sheets. Several feet is not a reality for me though.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> I believe the is evidence scientificaly that some women ejaculate apone orgasm.


There is some evidence that some women can ejaculate a small amount of fluid that isn't urine. That's not what we're discussing. We're talking about a pint, or more, of fluid. I have seen no scientific evidence supporting that scenario.



chillymorn said:


> the definition of science is to learn through observation.


Observation in conjunction with measurement and testing, yes. However, the squirting proponents seem to go against the scientific method. They observe a large amount of fluid being expelled from the urethra and conclude that it's probably NOT urine. That's the opposite of the scientific method.



chillymorn said:


> If you seen it or experianced it you would believe.


I doubt it. I have seen and experienced things that less logical people would have concluded were supernatural. I didn't. While I am religious, so I don't dismiss the possibility of supernatural phenomena completely, I seriously doubt that female ejaculation qualifies. Therefore, I'm waiting for the evidence.



chillymorn said:


> there should be just as much on google that suport it you just want to read the ones that say its not true and that its urine


Again, if there is scientific evidence of a large reservoir of fluid, that isn't urine, inside the female anatomy, I would love for someone to point it out. Six pages into this thread, my request has gone unfulfilled. If you count pornography, or anecdotal accounts of people who have experienced female ejaculation, but can't begin to explain it, as evidence, then I simply disagree on the standard of what constitutes evidence. It's not about my preference regarding what other people are doing in their bedrooms. It's just about a general respect I have for the clarity of truth.


----------



## suesmith (Jan 5, 2012)

So your only issue is the AMOUNT of fluid? I seriously doubt that anyone has actually measured it, ( I cant imagine being able to do that considering how it occurs) 

It seems to me there really isnt any disagreement here. You admit that it happens, and its not urine. You just disagree with someones estimate on how much? 

If thats truly the case, what and why are we discussing it?


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

suesmith said:


> PHTlump, I'm curious. Where did you get your medical training, and what sort did you get?
> 
> sincere question.


I have no formal medical training. However, my interest in sex has led me to gain a passing familiarity with the female anatomy. And, my Google-fu is adequate.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

suesmith said:


> I seriously doubt that anyone has actually measured it, ( I cant imagine being able to do that considering how it occurs)


Scientists can measure the mass of distant stars. I'm pretty sure they could figure out how to capture fluid a woman expels and determine the volume.



suesmith said:


> It seems to me there really isnt any disagreement here. You admit that it happens, and its not urine. You just disagree with someones estimate on how much?
> 
> If thats truly the case, what and why are we discussing it?


Saying the amount is the only issue is disingenuous. I'm willing to allow for the possibility that some women can expel a very small amount of fluid that isn't urine. But that isn't what people on this thread are discussing. They're discussing soaking the sheets. They claim to spray down the area. One woman estimated she expelled twenty ounces. If female ejaculation is real, that's not it.

I am simply discussing it to air the facts. If two consenting adults want to engage in something that some may find distasteful, that's fine with me. But let's call it what it is and skip the cognitive dissonance.


----------



## suesmith (Jan 5, 2012)

How about we just acknowledge that you really have no idea since you have never experienced it. The fact that you continue to tell people that what they HAVE experienced, (most, on numerous occasions) that they dont know what they are talking about is absurd and arrogant of you.

Oh, and you arent airing the facts. You are airing your opinion based on what you have read and heard. All of that is viewed through your own biased opinion.

There is a huge difference between knowing and believing. Since you havent experienced it for yourself, you are a 'believer.' (or not) based on what you have been told or read. The people who have actually experienced it KNOW it to be true and real. The KNOWING is based on experience. 

I'm sure everyone here hopes that at some point you will be able to have the experience so you too, can KNOW that its real. 

However, you continue to try and convince others they are wrong about what they KNOW!

Head knowledge isnt always right.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

suesmith said:


> How about we just acknowledge that you really have no idea since you have never experienced it. The fact that you continue to tell people that what they HAVE experienced, (most, on numerous occasions) that they dont know what they are talking about is absurd and arrogant of you.


I have never given birth. Does that mean that, as a man, birth must remain an unknowable mystery to me? Do you think a Y chromosome renders one incapable of understanding sperm, egg, and the gestation process? Talk about arrogant.

How about we just acknowledge that you have ascribed a supernatural air to the process of female ejaculation? You don't understand it. You can't describe it. It's just some magical thing that scientists can't understand. Talk about absurd.



suesmith said:


> Oh, and you arent airing the facts. You are airing your opinion based on what you have read and heard. All of that is viewed through your own biased opinion.


You think it is my opinion that women don't have an invisible, grapefruit-sized prostate gland? If it were a fact that women do have this reservoir, you would be able to identify it. Which you can't. Do you know the difference between opinion and fact?



suesmith said:


> There is a huge difference between knowing and believing. Since you havent experienced it for yourself, you are a 'believer.' (or not) based on what you have been told or read. The people who have actually experienced it KNOW it to be true and real. The KNOWING is based on experience.


Wrong again. Knowing is based on facts and evidence. It's based on truth. I don't have to hold a human brain in my hands in order to learn about it. I can read about it. I can view pictures that scientists have taken. I can read studies that have been conducted.

Belief, on the other hand, has nothing to do with truth. People have experienced all kinds of absurd, untrue things. Does the fact that some people claim to have seen the Loch Ness monster mean that it must exist? I mean, I know scientists have searched for it in vain. And that there's no factual evidence for its existence. If some superstitious person believes, does that trump facts and evidence? Does belief trump truth? I don't think so.



suesmith said:


> Head knowledge isnt always right.


Well put. I can think of no better summation of your argument.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Way back on page 6, I posted links to medical studies stating the fluid did not have the chemical properties of urine, but more like prostate secretions. I've yet to see any other studies posted in this thread that offer a contradictory view, despite self-declared "google-fu". Also, despite asking PHTLump outright several times if he's experienced this, he continues to avoid the question and rely on his Spock-like logic as his only defense.

For my part, as stated before, I've been intimate with two "squirters". Both have been normal, professional 40+ business women, who have no real incentive to produce a "porn star" experience. One of them will squirt occasionally, when we make an effort to stimulate her g-spot. With her, I can feel a swelling of her g-spot in her vagina as she nears orgasm. It's hard to tell, but I'd compare it to golf ball sized. After ejaculation, the swelling is no longer there. The amount she ejaculates is significant, enough to soak through 6 layered of plush towels and still leave a wet spot on the bed. And she has hit me in the ear as I kneel beside her. The fluid has no hint of a urine taste or smell, and she will pee before we have sex.

The other woman has a hair trigger orgasmic reflex. With her, my warning that she was going to squirt was feeling a baseball sized swelling in her vagina, prior to her squirting and hitting someone (the first woman mentioned, in fact) who was standing on the bed, square in the face. Again, post ejaculation, the swelling was gone, and there was no hint of urine. This woman proceeded to have multiple orgasms like this over a period of 2 hours, including 3 in about 5 minutes until she finally claimed that she was "drained". The swelling would build as her orgasm approached, and disappear during her ejaculation. 

If someone wants to post some actual studies indicating that all this fluid is urine, I'm willing to learn. Or if someone who has actually experienced this wants to claim someone peed in their face, I won't argue that happened to them. But as for me, I'm quite satisfied that the fluid is not urine, and it's something I'm very happy to have experienced.

Oh, and as a final FYI... My GF (the first woman) almost always urinates shortly after we have sex, even when it's been a "wet one"...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

PBear said:


> Way back on page 6, I posted links to medical studies stating the fluid did not have the chemical properties of urine, but more like prostate secretions.


Although I do have a contrarian take on your evidence, I must thank you, from the bottom of my heart, for actually posting a link to scientific, quantifiable evidence that can be analyzed and discussed. It's a refreshing change from the normal debate tactics that ejaculation proponents have generally used in this thread.

My contrarian take is this. The first study looked at two women. That's not a very credible sample. The study did say that the ejaculate was dissimilar to urine. But, it didn't allow for the possibility of urine being a component, even if it wasn't 100%, of the sample. It also didn't say what volume was being discussed. I have already allowed for the possibility of a small amount of ejaculate that isn't urine. So I don't think your first link disproves my position.

The second study examined seven women, and only one was a "squirter." The relevant sentence in the summary that I noticed was, "There was no relation between glandular volume and ejaculation status." So it seems that the study showing the female prostate exists, and has a sufficient volume to expel a pint of liquid, remains elusive.



PBear said:


> I've yet to see any other studies posted in this thread that offer a contradictory view, despite self-declared "google-fu".


Never question my Google-fu!  Here are two such studies.
Archives of Sexual Behavior, Volume 14, Number 6 - SpringerLink
"It also supports the finding that some women expel a fluid through the urethra at the time of orgasm. In this particular case the fluid was chemically indistinguishable from urine."

Chapter 6 - Uretheral Expulsions - EJHS
"Therefore, the primary conclusion from the experiment is that, at least for these seven women, all knowledgeable and experienced ejaculators, the fluid expelled through the catheter tube and into the storage bag unquestionably came from their bladders."



PBear said:


> Also, despite asking PHTLump outright several times if he's experienced this, he continues to avoid the question and rely on his Spock-like logic as his only defense.


The reason I didn't answer is because it isn't relevant. There are cancer researchers who have never had cancer. That doesn't mean they're not experts on cancer. There are male OB-GYNs who have never given birth or menstruated. The beauty of mass media is that we don't have to rely on personal experience in order to educate ourselves.

Rather than depend on feelings, I prefer to depend on facts and logic.

Logic tells us that female ejaculate must come from somewhere. Since it is expelled from the urethra, it must come from an organ that is joined to the urethra. The most obvious choice is the bladder. Some have proposed other glands, such as the periurethral ducts, as the source of the ejaculate. But they're not big enough. The Skeene's glands are pea-sized. The periurethral ducts are cylinders roughly 3.3 x 1.9 x 1 cm in size. A cylinder that size could hold 0.17 oz, or about 1 teaspoon of liquid. Even if those glands could expand in size, they would have to grow exponentially to account for a pint of liquid. However, the female bladder can hold about a pint of liquid.

And we're back to Occam's razor. Does a pint of ejaculate come from the organ attached to the urethra that holds a pint? Or is it an unsolvable mystery?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the links. I'll review later. One thing I would mention is the difference between a layperson who hasn't experienced something personally and a medical professional in a field that they haven't experienced personally is significant. Like decades of training and hundreds of patients.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

PBear said:


> Thanks for the links. I'll review later. One thing I would mention is the difference between a layperson who hasn't experienced something personally and a medical professional in a field that they haven't experienced personally is significant. Like decades of training and hundreds of patients.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


True. That's why my arguments have nothing whatsoever to do with my personal experience. My arguments are based on anatomy, logic, physics, and the studies by those medical professionals.

That way, we can avoid the logical fallacy of appeal to authority, while simultaneously avoiding trying to determine which layperson's experience is more valid.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

You can't study sexual function by looking at corpses. 
I think if this were a matter of confusion in make anatomy and function we'd have a massive campaign of study and research. But when it has to do with the female body, science lags behind. 
It could be that people are defensive that they've never experienced it. Maybe they think they're so great that if it existed they would have seen it by now? All I can say is if it ever happens to the disbelievers for god's sakes do not tell the woman that she peed on you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> You can't study sexual function by looking at corpses.


Of course you can. If you're looking for a large organ that can hold a pint of liquid, that should be easily detectable from dissection.



diwali123 said:


> I think if this were a matter of confusion in make anatomy and function we'd have a massive campaign of study and research. But when it has to do with the female body, science lags behind.


:lol: Right! I can't even remember the last time I saw a breast cancer fundraiser.



diwali123 said:


> It could be that people are defensive that they've never experienced it. Maybe they think they're so great that if it existed they would have seen it by now?


Not me. There are many things I have never experienced that I recognize as great. I've never seen the Great Wall of China. I've never seen the Great Lakes. I missed the Great Depression. I am blissfully ignorant of Great White Sharks.

On this topic, I would say I'm neutral. I'm not squeamish, so I wouldn't freak out if I were urinated on. But I'm not eager to experience it, either. I suppose that, if my wife were relaxed enough to urinate, and it increased her pleasure considerably, I could probably deal with it. Although I would be using plastic sheeting to cover everything.



diwali123 said:


> All I can say is if it ever happens to the disbelievers for god's sakes do not tell the woman that she peed on you.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## suesmith (Jan 5, 2012)

PHTlump, why are you in this thread? It was started by someone who was asking a legitimate question about squirting, looking for information from others who have experienced it. 

I dont understand why you are here. Are you trying to upset people, or call us all liars, or just rain on our parade? Or are you trying to straighten us all out and give us the 'truth,' as you see it? 

Or maybe you are just a troll.

I really dont get it. This was supposed to be a supportive, encouraging thread for the OP. Look at it now.

What is your purpose and intent for posting in this thread?


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

suesmith said:


> PHTlump, why are you in this thread? It was started by someone who was asking a legitimate question about squirting, looking for information from others who have experienced it.


It was started by a man who was asking about the difference between squirting and urinating. His wife felt like she might urinate. He was wondering if she was feeling something different, ala squirting. Another poster, who moderates a sex forum, immediately stated that she believed they were one and the same. And that's when the fun began.



suesmith said:


> I dont understand why you are here. Are you trying to upset people, or call us all liars, or just rain on our parade? Or are you trying to straighten us all out and give us the 'truth,' as you see it?


I'm here to provide the truth. BTW, there is no 'truth', as I see it. There is only truth. Just because you would desperately like for something to be true, doesn't make it true. Sometimes truth is inconvenient. Sometimes it's ugly. Sometimes, it's tragic. But it isn't relative.

I'm interested to know why you're here. This thread was already full of posters insisting that, absent much evidence, female ejaculation was real. Did you just feel compelled to add your voice to the crowd? Are you a troll?



suesmith said:


> I really dont get it. This was supposed to be a supportive, encouraging thread for the OP. Look at it now.
> 
> What is your purpose and intent for posting in this thread?


The OP's wife felt like she was going to urinate. It turns out, she was right.

If you want support, I have never denied it. I have stated, repeatedly, that if two people want to urinate during sex, that's just peachy with me. But, if someone asks a question about the difference between urinating and female ejaculation, I will give the truthful answer that there isn't much of a difference.


----------



## suesmith (Jan 5, 2012)

in your opinion...


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

PHTLump is not a troll. He's offering his opinion, and typically has useful inputs on other threads. I don't agree with him on this one, however, but haven't had a chance to review the links he posted earlier. My thoughts, in absence of that, is that even the experts are uncertain of what's going on, and in the absence of any definitive proof, the fact that I've been soaked numerous times in the past year with no hint of a urine scent is proof enough for me to let myself enjoy it.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## suesmith (Jan 5, 2012)

PBear said:


> PHTLump is not a troll. He's offering his opinion, and typically has useful inputs on other threads. I don't agree with him on this one, however, but haven't had a chance to review the links he posted earlier. My thoughts, in absence of that, is that even the experts are uncertain of what's going on, and in the absence of any definitive proof, the fact that I've been soaked numerous times in the past year with no hint of a urine scent is proof enough for me to let myself enjoy it.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess thats my concern here. With his insistence of his own brand of truth.... he could very well be discouraging others to try this. And in doing that... could be causing a lot of people to miss out on something very special and pleasurable. 

He absolutely refuses to acknowledge that its possible he could be mistaken. He refuses to even consider that if he would just listen to the other folks here, he might learn something.

Heres a link with some interesting information

http://doctorg.com/site/female-ejaculation-myth-and-reality/


----------



## suesmith (Jan 5, 2012)

Threetimesalady said:


> B I N G O....:smthumbup:....Gives them something to do.....


I do believe you are correct!


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

suesmith said:


> I guess thats my concern here. With his insistence of his own brand of truth.... he could very well be discouraging others to try this. And in doing that... could be causing a lot of people to miss out on something very special and pleasurable.


Again, I disagree. First of all, I reject the notion that truth is relative. If women have a reservoir for ejaculate, then they do. If not, they don't. It's just stupid to argue that, well maybe they do in your world, but don't in my world. They either do, or they don't.

However, I think your insistence that female ejaculating is such a great think is more harmful than my insistence on identifying what, exactly, it is. By arguing that it's this mystical experience, I think you're putting more pressure on women with regards to sex. If they're not ejaculating, then they're doing it wrong. And that's a harmful position to take.

I think women who don't want to ejaculate, or worry about ejaculating, should be told that they can still have a fulfilling sex life without it. And, that there's really no mysticism involved at all. It's just women relaxing enough to urinate during orgasm.



suesmith said:


> He absolutely refuses to acknowledge that its possible he could be mistaken. He refuses to even consider that if he would just listen to the other folks here, he might learn something.


I will absolutely listen to contrary evidence. I simply have a higher standard of evidence than you do. I don't consider anecdotes from people who can't explain what female ejaculation is, but don't "feel" like it's urine, to be evidence. I consider MRIs to be evidence. I consider cadaver dissection to be evidence. I consider scientific studies that have been peer-reviewed and accepted by a consensus of medical professional to be evidence. I consider logic and physics to be evidence. If you can provide that kind of evidence, I'll certainly pay attention. If all you can do is talk about your 'truth' versus my 'truth', and other such nonsense, then I have no use for it.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Threetimesalady said:


> My problem being on a thread such as this where a person is asking for help, that why should/would someone come on and try to mess it up...If he believes this then keep it to himself...Start his own thread saying "I do not believe anyone squirts"...You know, shout it to the world...


Have you even read the initial post in this thread? The OP wasn't asking about how great female ejaculation was. His wife said she needed to urinate and he thought there was a difference. That's why he asked about the difference between ejaculating and urinating.

Since the OP asked for information on ejaculating versus urinating, I responded in kind. I never said the practice was shameful, or harmful, or one to be avoided. I simply identified what was happening. I think what is shameful is your insistence that science, logic, physics, and anatomy have no place when discussing female sexuality.



Threetimesalady said:


> As for his saying he has no proof as well as the poster who said that there is no proof, look on the Internet...


Already done. Still waiting for that large reservoir of ejaculate to be identified. Feel free to provide a link identifying where, exactly, this pint of liquid comes from.



Threetimesalady said:


> I guess now I may expect him on my Female Ejaculation thread and take me on....If so, I am ready....Saying this, I concede to the above poster who says he is not a troll and now consider him a valued poster....Fortunately or unfortunately, he and I do not operate on the same wave lengths, but so goes life.....


I saw the first post in your thread. And I started to read it. I didn't respond for two reasons. First, because it was a wall of text without proper punctuation that I didn't feel like finishing. Second, because in the few paragraphs I did read, rather than a post asking for information or feedback, it seemed more of a religious testimonial. And I have no interest in arguing religion in this arena. In fact, I will support your religious "conversion", if you will. If urinating on your husband is the greatest thing you've ever experienced, then good for you. I'm honestly glad that you both enjoy it. I hope, when I am your age, that I am enjoying my sex life as much as you're enjoying yours. Not necessarily by urinating on my wife, or vice versa, but enjoying it nevertheless.



Threetimesalady said:


> Seeing I will probably be banned here for what I said, I take my leave...My best to all...


I wouldn't worry about it. I didn't see anything worthy of banning in your rant.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

shy_guy said:


> I am definitely not frustrated with our sex life, but I'm always trying to improve, and after reading and being here, I have a question that maybe someone can answer about squirting.
> 
> In another thread, I left no doubt how much I love giving my wife oral sex. However; she cannot orgasm passively. She has to take control to build herself the last part of the way to orgasm, and I've described how she does that. I actually love for her to do that, but she can't do that with oral sex.
> 
> ...


Ok, to try to get this back on track... The original question was "Is she building to a squirting orgasm, or is he doing things to her that make her feel like she needs to pee?"

My response to that question is "Yes" to both. Yes, she's building to a squirting orgasm, and yes, you're doing things to her that make her feel like she needs to pee. The two are not mutually exclusive, and the feeling like she's going to pee is a common occurance for women prior to ejaculating (based on my experience, as a guy).

Having said all that, the studies that PHTLump posted, in particular the second one, seem to state that the fluid coming out comes from the bladder, and is a "altered form of urine", with "greatly reduced concentrations of urea and creatinine". However, their sample size is also very small (7 women), the person doing the study was not a medical doctor (Ed. D. = Doctor Of Education), and the website can't spell Chapter correctly (Page Title of "Chappter 7")...

In my mind, I'm still fine with being squirted on. I'll let my GF squirt anywhere she likes, and encourage it. It doesn't taste like pee, doesn't smell like pee, doesn't stain like pee... So I guess it's "altered" enough that it's "pee-like characteristics" are all gone, and to me, that makes it "not pee". 

PHTLump, thanks for the articles. And ladies, thanks for the input. OP, I hope you had your question satisfactorily answered, in the midst of the thread-jacking. 

C


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

I hope all the talk of pee or not pee has not dampened (no pun intended) shy_guy's wish for his wife to experience something awesome. SG If you can get her to relax and let go and not worry about the "make-up" of her reaction you will both have a pleasant surprise. Even if it is urine it is such an intense feeling she should be able to have the experience with no regrets and no embarrassment! Happy Adventures my friend!!


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> I hope all the talk of pee or not pee has not dampened (no pun intended) shy_guy's wish for his wife to experience something awesome. SG If you can get her to relax and let go and not worry about the "make-up" of her reaction you will both have a pleasant surprise. Even if it is urine it is such an intense feeling she should be able to have the experience with no regrets and no embarrassment! Happy Adventures my friend!!


Not to worry. Nothing has been dampened yet literally nor figuratively (I don't mind a pun when it's good  ). As I've stated elsewhere, I don't mind if it's pee even. If she enjoys it, then I will enjoy it. We will explore it further. Thank you to you, and to all the other posters in this thread. The shared experience, especially from those who gave insight on what it feels like, is what I most wanted when I posted this. All of you have given that.


----------



## LEE21 (Jan 3, 2012)

First off...WOW to all that negative suff. Shyguy...good for you for getting her to that point!!! This is something that takes trust and security for some of us women to achieve. Yes it does happen and it sounds like that is what is going on. once she is comfortable with letting go (and knowing you are turned on by this will help) she will love the experience and you will as well!!! enjoy!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## suesmith (Jan 5, 2012)

Threetimesalady said:


> I expected a reply from my statement, but this was harsher than I figured...I will not address anything that you have said........I ignored your first words to me on this thread, but then you just got too much for me...This last post to me did it....
> 
> As far as my thread on Female Ejaculation, I am pulling it...Words are not necessary why...You did a good job on that....


I'm really sorry you deleted your thread. It was great information that was informative, educational and real. And being from the voice of experience, is so valuable and helpful to people actually wanting to learn. 

You are a huge asset to this community. Please dont let the turkeys get you down. (and I will leave it at that so as not to get banned)


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Threetimesalady said:


> As far as my thread on Female Ejaculation, I am pulling it...Words are not necessary why...You did a good job on that....


 I'm sorry you pulled it too, I was hoping to get a chance to read it.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Caroline, I'm sorry to see that you pulled the other thread. I don't think that was necessary. I enjoyed it a lot as I enjoy reading all of your experiences.

Forums bring together lots of different kinds of people. When someone disagrees with you, that doesn't mean you need to get embarassed about what you bring to the forum or the discussion. Let them disagree.

Stated another way: Even Mozart had critics, but who is remembered today? Mozart? or his critics?

I hope you post here what you want to post here and do it freely. Some will not like it (guaranteed), so let them not like it. Others will like it, so leave it up for those who like it.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I squirt and let me tell you it is not urine. It's clear and it doesn't smell like urine. It might come out of the urethra but men ejaculate out if the urethra too so what does that prove?
> If you are giving her oral, use your finger to do a "come here" motion on her g spot. That is what started me squirting.
> Please be sure you want this. I now squirt every time I have sex, sometimes four or more times, and it's like taking a 20 ounce glass of water and pouring it on your bed.
> It's a mess, you lose a lot of spontaneity, you do a lot of laundry. It's not as awesome as people think.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My best friend met a girl at a wedding a couple years ago, and they ended up having sex. She warned him that she was a squirter, and that she released large volumes of liquid during sex. He thought that was super hot, and went about making her orgasm via oral sex.

Well she wasn't lying. She ended up releasing so much liquid that the next time they had sex they had to do it in the backyard. They didn't end up getting into a relationship, and he feels like he dodged a bullet. He said it was hot in the moment but he frankly can not imagine how that would have worked out long term with the way she soaked everything around her every time they had sex.


----------

